
Ditch Evernote – Export All Evernote Notes, Notebooks, and Stacks Proper - founder_shawn
https://github.com/shawndaniel/evernote-exporter
======
founder_shawn
I initially wrote this to switch to Zim Wiki, although I am open to better
suggestions. There is a lot of options to choose from but I'm wondering what
your opinion is for a better alternative to Zim wiki. Thx

